# Minimum Headroom in a Basement Electrical Room



## The_Electrician (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey Guys,

What is the minimum head room required in a basement which has an electrical room with conduit runs overhead in NY? The NY building code 1208.2 Minimum Ceiling Heights says "Occupiable spaces and corridors shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet 6 inches (2286 mm)."

This is also a commercial building. Is there any other code I can refer to in regards to this?

Thanks


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm not sure the basement is considered an "occupied space" and it certainly isn't a "corridor". You might want to check with the AHJ on this.


----------



## The_Electrician (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank you, I will do that, is there any other building code that describes electrical room requirements in the basement like - ceiling height, minimum headroom, etc.?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

The_Electrician said:


> Thank you, I will do that, is there any other building code that describes electrical room requirements in the basement like - ceiling height, minimum headroom, etc.?


You can start with NFPA 70 National Electrical Code Article 110.26 (I think). Otherwise, you probably should check local building codes in your particular municipality. Most municipalities adopt the NEC so you should be ok if you follow the NEC.

If you're in one of the NYC boroughs, your on your own! Check with an engineer on this one or do a search of the NYC building code.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Codes are interpreted differently everywhere you go, even when they have the same exact codes.

Where are these obstructions? If they're against or so close to a wall where someone is not normally going to be, headroom for egress is not a concern. If they're in the middle of the room, you have to respect the minimum vertical dimension required. What is that dimension? Different codes have different requirements. The building code will have them and the life safety code will have them. 

When I started out doing inspections 30+ years ago one of the first thing I learned in a code class what that NYC and Disney have their own codes. So I'm sorry but I'm not about to advise someone what's required in NYC in a basement. I don't think the fact that it's a basement has any bearing. If someone's in a building, they need to be able to get out in an emergency. I suggest you contact the fire marshal & building inspector and see what they say. 

Sorry I didn't have the answer you're looking for. Maybe someone else from NYC can chime in.


----------



## The_Electrician (Apr 30, 2019)

flyboy said:


> You can start with NFPA 70 National Electrical Code Article 110.26 (I think). Otherwise, you probably should check local building codes in your particular municipality. Most municipalities adopt the NEC so you should be ok if you follow the NEC.
> 
> If you're in one of the NYC boroughs, your on your own! Check with an engineer on this one or do a search of the NYC building code.





MikeFL said:


> Codes are interpreted differently everywhere you go, even when they have the same exact codes.
> 
> Where are these obstructions? If they're against or so close to a wall where someone is not normally going to be, headroom for egress is not a concern. If they're in the middle of the room, you have to respect the minimum vertical dimension required. What is that dimension? Different codes have different requirements. The building code will have them and the life safety code will have them.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much guys, this was really helpful! I think I know my next plan of action now!


----------

